# Breeding Swordtails, Plattys And, Guppies For Feeders



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

ok i have taken on the challange of doing this as i dont like feeding my rbp prepaired food i want to keep them as wild as they can be in the tank that includes hunting for its food just woundering if any one knows what one would have the best growth rate to feed 6 inch piranha or something thats better that i can breed in a 10 gal


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You wont be able to do it in a single 10 gallon... your best bet is a pair of convicts if you really want to produce anything.

When I went that route, it started with 2 pairs in a 55 gal which turned into battle tank during spawning. Then I had a 29 gallon for one pair... would siphon out the fry when they are free swiming, and 8-10 gals of water to fill the 10 gal with a small HOB and sponge over the intake. Replacing the water in the parent tank with cool water would trigger another spawning. I had up to 6 10 gal tanks at one time and would add the oldest batch of fry to my rhom tank when they were around 1". Helped to keep some movement in the tank, and the rhom would pick them off one by one. Every 2-3 weeks or so, a new batch was ready.

It also allowed me to separate males and females, would typically save some females and feed the males... In a community tank it kept aggression down, and prevented them tearing up the tank and killing other fish when breeding.

Tried mollies, platies, and other live bearing fish and its just too slow and labor intensive. As for the "best" diet, a mix of fillets, shrimp, and pellets (have almost everything in one package) will be 100 times better than any live food. second best would be gut loading all the feeders before throwing them in. Even with all those tanks, pellets and prepared foods are a dream compared to the work of breeding anything.


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

ik goldies are the WORST but they are cheep so i thot maybe trying to breed my own feeders could work i like feeding live 
so they have to hunt and accualy work for food rather then find it on the ground and nibble on it


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

and i have 2 tens and a 20 i can put fry in the 20 isnt mine but its a place i can put fry iam not allowed to put the breeding pairs in there


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

what is in the 20 gallon?


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

nothing but 2 plecos and maybe a neon tetra its just not mine and isnt at my house so iam only able to use it to put fry in and rely one someone else to take care of it


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

The plecos and other fish will eat the fry


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

i can remove them then and send them to a 35 gal comunity tank and leave it just for fry and i have a prego platty she looks like shes about to explode any min when shud i put her in a breeder box?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

prob now... with some moss or grass for the young ones


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

she wont release them even if it is too early?


----------

